# 357 mag.



## 316lmh (Sep 10, 2012)

Has any one had any trouble with firearms using Blaser aluminum rounds in revolvers, especially Ruger sp101. 357 mag. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

No, are you experiencing extraction issues?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've fired hundreds of the Blazer 158 JHP in .357 Magnum through my Ruger GP-100, with no problems at all.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes. In 9mm Makarov. Two squibs in one box. First cleared the barrel. Second did not. I caught both before squeezing trigger again. 
But that box (fired no more from it) is the only out of many aluminum blazers that I have had issues with.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

None, are you have a specific problem with them?


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

Not a Ruger but a Smith 686-no problems here yet.


----------

